# Musician and drugs...



## Brett89 (Aug 17, 2006)

After the Morbid Angel gig at tuesday me and my friend just started talking about the band.... and he said that they (Morbid Angel) use drugs... 

Man it sucks! 

Why the fxxk people use that shit, they aren't happy and drugs (or alcohol) are the only anwser or why? They just got the money for it so its a normal thing that they use it? Some people say that dope is not soo bad the other hard drugs... its stupid... its the same...  

I asked some people on the Morbid Angel and they said that the drummer uses amphetamines to keep up with the speed, and one of the guitarist use/used LSD... and its normal that they smoke dope  . . .

What do you think about drugs, and why "rich" musicians use it?


----------



## Donnie (Aug 17, 2006)

I would imagine that more people than you think use drugs. Personally, I don't. Well, other than drinking. And I don't know many people that do. There are the pot smokers but I don't really consider that a "drug".
However, If I could afford to, I probably would. I need an escape from reallity before I put a gun to my head and end it all.


----------



## Brett89 (Aug 17, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I would imagine that more people than you think use drugs.



But why? There was a time in my life when I was very depressed but I never thinked about to run away from them, I thinked about that how can I solve the problem...


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you even know if he's got an accurate source? I know Pete drinks a lot, but.. lots of people do.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 17, 2006)

Brett89 said:


> But why? There was a time in my life when I was very depressed but I never thinked about to run away from them, I thinked about that how can I solve the problem...


Sometimes people just do it for the hell of it.


----------



## Brett89 (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't know... maybe I'm wrong but I can never agree with this things... ye man of my friends drink a lot and I dont like it... not because that "Ohh drunk people are stupid" . . .because its not healthy and it's just make things worster...

(Sorry if my english is not correct )


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, in drinking its just in moderation, and its all good. Overdoing anything is bad.


----------



## Brett89 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well yes... drink a littel it's not bad thing... but drink until you get drunk is stupid, and using drugs too.... those people are weak in soul...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 17, 2006)

There are many, many, many factors as to why people drink and use/abuse drugs (there's a difference there). Some genetic, some psychological, some environmental. Saying that they're "weak in soul"  is a cop out. Much more going on there, not to mention the whole pathology of addiction in general.

There are a few different schools of thoughts on drugs, too. In the 60's, many people veiwed drugs as a way to open their minds to new ideas. Plus, "drugs" is a pretty generic term to describe something that's incredibly varied. Cigarettes are pretty benign, except for the health hazards, but highly addictive. Marijuana is somewhat psychotropic, but again, pretty benign. Somewhat addicting, depending on the person. Alchohol is also somewhat addicting, but far from benign, when abused. However, many people are very responsible drinkers. LSD - not very addictive compared to smokes or heroin. But what a different high. Pills - eh, they run the gamut. Some weak and mild, almost harmless, some wicked. Heroin, coke, crack, meth... these drugs are alot harder, esepcially the opiates like heroin, and medical derivatives like morphine and oxyconton, and very, very addictive. Plus, they can cause hell on earth.

There's a lot to "drugs", and blanket statements don't really do the issue justice. Just consider our drug policy here in the US, and what a _terrific_ success that is. 

Personally, I do not do drugs period. And I drink only in moderation, barring the annual bender.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Dude, back in the day, I was a major druggie. As long as it didn't involve a needle, I probably abused it somewhat regularly. Why? It started out that my buddies were smoking pot and I was kind of down about things in my life. So I smoked once or twice a week with them. Then I started smoking more and being introduced to new things. For the most part, I did drugs because they made me feel better than I could make myself feel.

Once I kicked that crap, I started to drink more. Not to the point where I was an alcoholic, but probably pretty damn close. I'm sure I made Drew look straightedge  But even that settled down when I realized that I had problems in my life that it couldn't fix.

WHy do these bands do drugs? One, they're away from their homes and loved ones for extended periods, riding around on a bus or in vans all day, and various other stressful triggers. For the most part, bands just smoke a little pot and it really doesn't go much farther than that. At least not nowadays.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't really see what the problem is here? As long as you take these things in moderation they only affect your life as much as every other bad thing you do in your life (eating fatty foods, not doing exercise regularly etc). 

I think there is a common misconception that if you take drugs you take far too much and are constantly putting your life at threat. That just isn't the case for most people. I think the attitude towards drugs is probably a bit more relaxed in the UK (generally) compared to the USA. 

As long as people are educated about the effects and addiction levels I don't see what the problem is in letting them do themselves damage.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 17, 2006)

*Sex, Drugs and Rock N Roll *- are you surprised that some metal band you like does drugs? or, drinks for that matter? or, cheats on their girlfreinds or wives with groupies?

At the end of the day, who gives a shit? As long as they produce good music, don't bother anyone and don't OD, who gives a rats ass what musicians do on their own time and dime? _Seriously...... think about it?_


----------



## Brett89 (Aug 17, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> *Sex, Drugs and Rock N Roll *- are you surprised that some metal band you like does drugs? or, drinks for that matter? or, cheats on their girlfreinds or wives with groupies?
> 
> At the end of the day, who gives a shit? As long as they produce good music, don't bother anyone and don't OD, who gives a rats ass what musicians do on their own time and dime? _Seriously...... think about it?_



I didn't said that I wont like MA because they use drugs... I just said it's shit that people use it... and I won't be happy if they die by overdozeing the shit... anyway, drugs are shit and no one sould use them... pont


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 17, 2006)

Brett89 said:


> anyway, drugs are shit and no one sould use them... pont



I agree with you.

BUT a lot of people do use drugs and its something that will never disappear. As long as thre is sex, drugs and alcohol, those temptations will always be tapped into by people, whether they ae musicians or not.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> BUT a lot of people do use drugs and its something that will never disappear. As long as thre is sex, drugs and alcohol, those temptations will always be tapped into by people, whether they ae musicians or not.




Agreed. IN a perfect world, nobody would need drugs. But, this isn't a perfect world. And as highly addictive as many drugs are, it's easy to get hooked.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 17, 2006)

Brett89 said:


> ... anyway, drugs are shit and no one sould use them... pont



See I might be playing devils advocate here slightly but I don't agree with this statement. All drugs have negative effects on your body and mental state but where do you draw the line? Like Bob said Nicotine is actually the most addictive drug in the world and alcohol is probably the most dangerous in terms of the negative effects it has on you. Just because other class A drugs are scorned upon by our society it doesn't make them any worse than some of the 'drugs' we are exposed to. I say 'drugs' like that because things like caffeine, chocolate (which increases Serotonin levels which strictly speaking makes it a form of drug) are all bad for you and in excessive consumption fuck you up. 

The thing is drugs like Cocaine and Heroin although massively damaging in high volumes are not as addictive as Nicotine and Alcohol. People who get addicted to class A drugs have other things in their lives (personality, personal issues etc) which make them more prone to being addicted to dangerous drugs. 

I am not condoning drug use but at the same time I don't think this is a clear black and white issue. I think you need to know what the real affects and effects of drugs are before making a statement like that. I guess my problem with it is that less about the points I have made (above) but that their is not enough unbiased education available. 

As part of my degree I did a course called Psychobiology of Addiction. It explained how our brains are predisposed to enjoy drugs as we have neural networks specifically to feel the independent sensations you get from all different types of drugs. It was a brilliant course as it outlined the sheer highs and joys of taking drugs that were possible but also showed the catastrophic effects it can have on your prefrontal lobes. It displayed a balanced argument unlike the drug propaganda that society and our governments feed us. I think everyone should be given this education. 

Sorry this is a mega rant for no good reason.


----------



## Leon (Aug 17, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> *Sex, Drugs and Rock N Roll *- are you surprised that some metal band you like does drugs? or, drinks for that matter? or, cheats on their girlfreinds or wives with groupies?
> 
> At the end of the day, who gives a shit? As long as they produce good music, don't bother anyone and don't OD, who gives a rats ass what musicians do on their own time and dime? _Seriously...... think about it?_


hmm... i'll take an order of Sex and Rock'N Roll. hold the Drugs, please.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 17, 2006)

Leon said:


> hmm... i'll take an order of Sex and Rock'N Roll. hold the Drugs, please.


 
Me too. Hold the booze as well.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Hold the booze as well.




I'll hold the booze for ya. Can't promise anyone else will get any though.


----------



## David (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm 16 years old, and therefore I'm immortal and nothing can hurt or affect me.


Drinking = party. It's fun getting drunk with some friends, giggling like a motherfucker, and just having such a good time because everyone's all loose and funky.

Cigs, people need a buzz to relax themselves, kids do it to look cool.

Weed, recreationally it's fun. Once again, in a close group of friends, where everyone just loosen's up and it's just so funny!

There's reasons for drugs other than depression. When something becomes a lifestyle habbit, things need to change. There's no reason why people can't use them for enjoyment, other than to numb themselves of some deeper pain.



Oh, and other drugs... fuck those drugs. Sure you get a "high", but you also get a huge low. Anything with a huge low, I stay away from.


----------



## Jason (Aug 17, 2006)

David said:


> Oh, and other drugs... fuck those drugs. Sure you get a "high", but you also get a huge low. Anything with a huge low, I stay away from.



Alcohol.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm a binge drinker. I'll go a few months without a drop, then I down everything in my sights for a month, then stop, etc...


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dormant said:


> . It was a brilliant course as it outlined the sheer highs and joys of taking drugs that were possible but also showed the catastrophic effects it can have on your prefrontal lobes. It displayed a balanced argument unlike the drug propaganda that society and our governments feed us. I think everyone should be given this education.


sounds very cool! a lot of people don't know anything about drugs and make assumtions based on propoganda. 

for example. going through my "expeiremental stage" i was introduced to cocaine. my whole life i heard all the negative stuff, from D.A.R.E. class to TV to anytime i ever heard of it really. all you hear is that its "real bad stuff" but until you really understand the effects of it and what it does to you, you cannot even begin to concieve WHY its bad for you. i had a great time for about 30-45 minutes chattin up a storm, life was a big party... 

then the "come down" starts to kick in. and if you've never had one lets just say i'd trade it for a hangover anyday. just as fast as things went up they went down, all of a sudden life sucked, i didn't want to say a word to anybody, headache & teeth grinding, everything irritates you and you can't go to sleep for the life of you. and this is just after one fatty line. all you can think about is taking another line. 

but the worst part is, you'll have to snort twice as much to get nearly as high as the first time and the comedown is even worse. its all one fucked up rollercoaster ride that you do not want to go on.

my opinion on weed is that it's pretty harmless, much less so than drinking. when was the last time someone took too many bong tokes, threw up all over and had to go to the hospital? Dr. Dru has stated that smoking pot (aside from the mind effects) is less harmful than cigs even. there has been no real research that shows that it's related to haert desease or lung cancer like cigs have. even the pamphlets at college state otherwise. why? propoganda. don't belive everything you read. 

and nicotene is not only the most addictive but the most deadly. theres almost none in cigarettes. if you put one drop of pure nicotene on your tougne you would die. thats why theres very trace amounts of it in cigs. and if you've ever gotten sick off of a cigar then you know thatd be a horrible way to die


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Sometimes people just do it for the hell of it.



This is pretty much spot on. 

I look at drugs the same way I look at any other lifestyle choice. The way I see it, it's not really my business which choices other people make, provided their choices don't effect me. If someone in a band I like happens to like the occasional line of coke before he hits stage, more power to him. If a buddy of mine does, whatever. It's just when, like any lifestyle choice, it begins to have a destructive impact of a friend of mine that I feel it's my place to get involved. This is just as true of a friend with a burgeoning drug problem as it is a friend who won't go out on nights The West Wing, even a West Wing rerun, is on TV. In either case, intervention is in order for the guy's own good. 

Sure I'm making a flippant argument here as I've never actually heard anyone dying from too many West Wing reruns, but you get the point - what people want to do is their business and it's only your place to judge them when it begins to impact others in their life. "Drugs are bad, m'kay?" is an incredibly two-dimensional picture of what's a very three (and arguably four) dimensional situation. 

Myself, I don't know if I can think of a single person, myself included, who hasn't at one point in their life used a "drug" in some sense of the word recreationally. I don't see that as a problem, or even necessarily a bad thing. It's when your own actions begin to influence others that it's a problem and that it becomes my business. 

And the myth that drugs are good for musicians can't be completely discounted - Parker was done in by heroin, but in the process completely changed the face of modern jazz. Is that a fair tradeoff? And while this is highly debatable, I personally feel that there were only moments when a sober SRV could touch the early work of a drunk-and-coked-up SRV. How much of that was the influence of fame, and how much of that was sobriety? I have no idea. I'm not advocating becoming a cokehead if you want to play blues, but I also won't categorically state that there _wasn't_ some sort of connection there, because I think the picture is far too complex.


----------



## David (Aug 17, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Alcohol.


That's not a huge low though. That's just a hangover.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2006)

David said:


> That's not a huge low though. That's just a hangover.




Obviously you've never drank enough.


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 17, 2006)

i think once you realise drugs & alcohol will never help you escape from your shit, you can begin to enjoy them for what they're worth.

i've never done anything too heavy, but i probably wouldn't turn most things down. I do love to get drunk alone though, it's quite magical to be away from everyones voices, and finally away from your own voices. they need to take a break sometimes.

we're fundamentally all drug addicts anyway, where else do you think the 'good' feelings come from after eating/exercising/fucking? some magical place? 

this is trying it from a different angle, and if it weren't for drugs some of the best songs would have never been written. 

who gives a shite if it shortens your life, quality over quantity.

Infact i think all drugs should be done alone and or in the pressence of a best friend, it's not the time to be socially interacting and making decisions that you can't be held accountable for, thus fucking with other peoples lives. 9 valium and a half bottle of rum later, I become a totally different person that I just cannot replicate 24/7 for anyone. 

That sounded so _desperate housewives_  

like when i have a beer and start vacuuming and doing the dishes trying to stamp out the thought of my husband banging his secretary, i drop a vicodin or 3 then crash on the couch to watch some oprah whilst sipping on a mug of cask wine

sounds kinda fun actually,


----------



## Naren (Aug 17, 2006)

I've always been interested in drugs and the effects of them. I don't mean interested in a "I want to try all the drugs out there" type of way. More in an informational way. I did a lot of research on drugs and I probably know more scientifically about any drug than a huge addict. I, however, have no personal experience with any "drug" other than pot&#12288;(I don't consider cigarettes or alcohol to be "drugs", but they do have similar effects and cause similar amounts of damage), so I don't have personal experience with drugs. Because of this interest, I've written about 5 different short stories that dealt with drugs. In one story I wrote entitled "Pattern Against User", a couple does drugs together one night and the girl overdoses, dying as a result. 

I feel it's best to avoid drugs all together. But, if you feel you have to do drugs (can't imagine why...), do it in moderation or you might find yourself dead, majorly physically or mentally screwed up, or just out of a hell of a lot of money.

As for the original post, the reason why bands like this do drugs is EXTREMELY obvious. Like the famous saying YM quoted, "Sex, Drugs, and Rock 'N' Roll." That pretty much sums it up. Almost all of the bands I've been in in the US had at least one member who did drugs (none of the bands I've been in in Japan have had any members who have even touched drugs). Drugs, to me, seem a somewhat big part of the "rock"/"metal" world (as well as a part of Blues, Jazz, etc.).


----------



## Brett89 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think it's a part of the music world... it's only party of the people who use it... I think. Maybe I'm fucking wrong, because I don't know how drugs work and I don't realy know why people use it... but I still say that NO... I don't tolerate drugs, and I don't care that it's good for some one or not, I think it's poisen and on one sould use them.


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to be uptight, you'll stop giving a shit eventually and realise that so many things poison your body passively that drugs are probably the least of your worries.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

Brett89 said:


> I don't think it's a part of the music world... it's only party of the people who use it... I think. Maybe I'm fucking wrong, because I don't know how drugs work and I don't realy know why people use it... but I still say that NO... I don't tolerate drugs, and I don't care that it's good for some one or not, I think it's poisen and on one sould use them.




Here's something that might blow your mind. Atheist wrote all of their music while incredibly high, they were huge promoters for legal marijuana. If you enjoy their music, that was the catalyst for it.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> &#12288;(I don't consider cigarettes or alcohol to be "drugs", but they do have similar effects and cause similar amounts of damage)



Eric, spot on with everything else you said, but cigarettes and alcohol are most definitely drugs and are among the most lethally damaging and addictive drugs in the world. So what you said about them causing similar amounts of damage is actually incorrect. If you consumed the same amount of alcohol (and I don't mean exact weight comparison but by drug content stimulator level) alcohol is going to do you more cerebral and physical damage than say cocaine is. In pharmaceutical Psychology a drug is defined as anything that affects the central nervous system, causing changes in behavior and often addiction. That includes caffeine. 

The reason so many class A drugs are damaging is not the drug themselves (which in their purest forms would so often be so strong as to completely limit your intake anyway) but the shit that gets cut into it. The amount of chemicals, bleaches etc in pharmaceutical street level class 'A's makes them massively damaging.


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Dormant said:


> In pharmaceutical Psychology a drug is defined as anything that affects the central nervous system, causing changes in behavior and often addiction. That includes caffeine.



I was talking it more at the "illegal drugs" angle which the first post seemed to be aimed at, but, yes, with that definition, alcohol and cigarettes would both be drugs.



Dormant said:


> The reason so many class A drugs are damaging is not the drug themselves (which in their purest forms would so often be so strong as to completely limit your intake anyway) but the shit that gets cut into it. The amount of chemicals, bleaches etc in pharmaceutical street level class 'A's makes them massively damaging.



 

I've read a lot about that. Some of that can be pretty scary shit.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> hmm... i'll take an order of Sex and Rock'N Roll. hold the Drugs, please.



Ditto


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2006)

You pansies. My life as a rockstar won't be complete until I do lines of blow off a stripper's boobs.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> You pansies. My life as a rockstar won't be complete until I do lines of blow off a stripper's boobs.



You are such a manwhore!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Only in his cracked out delusions.


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> You pansies. My life as a rockstar won't be complete until I do lines of blow off a stripper's boobs.



Trust me, the coke still sucked, even though her rack was perfect, because coke just sucks.


----------



## rummy (Aug 18, 2006)

I smoke pot 'cause I'm bored. In my opinion, it's no worse than drinking. Well, I'm saying that 'cause I don't drink.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 20, 2006)

Naren said:


> I was talking it more at the "illegal drugs" angle which the first post seemed to be aimed at, but, yes, with that definition, alcohol and cigarettes would both be drugs.



Yeah that's cool man. I just wanted to reiterate the point that so many accepted drugs are not considered drugs, but they are drugs and they are just as bad for your physical and mental state.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 21, 2006)

Drugs are fun!! I could go for 150mg of demerol right now.


----------



## b3n (Aug 22, 2006)

Hellbound said:


> Drugs are fun!! I could go for 150mg of demerol right now.



And now for something completely different


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 22, 2006)

I smoke and drink very ocassionally, with LONG periods of sobriety between incidents of use. Like I'll get high one day, and then go without it for 3-6 months, and I drink even less often than that, 1-3 times a year, usually a beer or wine here or there, only time I drink more than that is on new years eve, but I'm not so shitfaced I don't remember anything the next day, have hangovers, puke, OR do really stupid shit I'll regret.

That being said I'm 18 and know the risks, so I try to be extremely careful about anything.

And there's some stuff you can't pay me to touch, coke, herion, crack, opiates. However I've wanted to try LSD, ONCE, just to see what it's like. Same for Shrooms (Read: Halucinogenic mushrooms).


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 23, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> And there's some stuff you can't pay me to touch, coke, herion, crack, opiates. However I've wanted to try LSD, ONCE, just to see what it's like. Same for Shrooms (Read: Halucinogenic mushrooms).





Yeah I'd never try Heroin, crack, or coke either however opiates I love. It's a good thing they are expensive and kinda hard to find because I'd be an addict. I've never tried LSD or shrooms sounds fun but I have had Ketamine. Holy fuck what a ride.....I don't think I'll be touching that stuff again.


----------

